# Reparación horno microondas miray



## zafnat panea (May 10, 2012)

Tengo un horno microondas marca miray, cuando lo enchufo para prenderlo vuela el fusible le cambie el fusible pero vuelve a volar q problema creen q tenga y como puedo repararlo


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2012)

¿Probaste si el cable está cortocircuitado?...

Cambiar el fusible no siempre es la solución, investiga a ver qué encuentras raro, solo a ojo, no lo enchufes aún.

Ojo con la alta tensión. 

Saludos


----------



## electum (May 11, 2012)

mide el condensador con un capacimetro es muy bajo entre 1, 0.91 microfaradios, y tambien checa el diodo de alta.
saludos


----------



## zafnat panea (May 11, 2012)

Se m extravio el fusible y no recuerdo de q amperaje era pa un horno microhondas cuanto debe ser el fusible


----------



## DJ T3 (May 11, 2012)

zafnat panea dijo:


> Se m extravio el fusible



....


zafnat panea dijo:


> y no recuerdo de q amperaje era pa un horno microhondas cuanto debe ser el fusible



En donde se coloca el fusible, tiene que estar indicado los amperes, pero primer, y *ANTES* de enchufar, comprueba lo que te hemos dicho...

Sino, debes utilizar ésta cuenta para tener una idea:

A = W / V

A, son los amperes aproximados para el fusible
W, son los Watts que consume tu microhondas
V, el voltaje de tu vivienda (110V o 220V)...

Saludos


----------



## mono pibe (May 16, 2012)

busca una lampara de prueba para ebitar cortoy daños  nuevos elementos, como transformador ,diodo ,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2012)

Amigo, para localizar una falla de este tipo debes:
 Corroborar todos los elementos de la cadena.
Comenzando desde el fusible en adelante, luego si posee varistor chequearlo, siguiendo con el transformador o fuente de alimentacion, etc. Sino encuentras nada extraño, comienza a desconectar etapas.


----------



## romano (May 16, 2012)

hola... por experiencias  que he tenido  primero  deberias revisar  que no este dañado el cableado, aveces por conacto  con partes calientes  se pinchan y  despues como te han ido indicando  revisar magnetron, triac, diodo, condensador, rele etc ...espero te sirva de algo saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

zafnat panea dijo:


> holas mi problema es el siguien tengo un horno microondas marca miray , cuando lo enchufo para prenderlo vuela el fusible le cambie el fusible pero vuelve a volar q problema creen q tenga y como puedo repararlo


 

¿ Es el fusible de 220-110 Vac o el fusible de alta tensión que está dentro de un tubito plástico ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Es el fusible de 220-110 Vac o el fusible de alta tensión que está dentro de un tubito plástico ?



lo mismo me preguntaba ?


----------



## amd56 (May 23, 2012)

Hola

Chequea los switches de las puertas que esten bien alineados.

Suerte.


----------



## Basalto (May 24, 2012)

El fusible si es el de entrada, puede tener solución. Pero si es el fusible de alta tensión 5 kV y 0,7 A, lo mas probable es que sea el transformador de alta tensión o el magnetrón. Para esto último la única solución es tirar el microondas y comprar uno nuevo, ya que te vale mucho mas la reparación. 
También puede ser el diodo de alta tensión, para comprobarlo quitalo y colócalo en serie a una bombilla con 230/110 V, tiene que alumbrar a la mitad de su luminosidad si esta correcto y el condensador esta bien son de 1uFU. saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2012)

lo mas común es que el capacitor de 1 µf se ponga en corto y eso produce que salte el fusible


----------



## HILARIO (Jun 9, 2012)

Por lo general biene de 10 amper, ya que el  maximo en  potencia es 2000 watts, ver datos adjuntos tras el equipo.



Si ya revisaste el trafo el diodo, con seguridad tenes algun switch de contacto que lleva en el cierre de la puerta asegurate que este bien conectado, suerte.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 9, 2012)

Ese fusible para tu pais y si el horno es de tamaño estardar como dice Hilario es de 10A, si al medir el diodo de alta este esta bien, lo mas seguro es que el magnetron este en fuga! NO TRATES DE ABRIRLO Y MIRAR QUE FALLA PUEDE TENER, debido a que si haces esto y lo energizas nuevamente puede quedar con fugas de microondas que son muy nocivas para la salud.

Saludos



el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo mas común es que el capacitor de 1 µf se ponga en corto y eso produce que salte el fusible



El tema es que si el condensador se daña es posible que por que el magnetron esta fallando.

Saludos Rey Lemur!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

mira que me toco reparar varios hornos con el capacitor en corto,lo reemplace y hasta el día de hoy siguen funcionando,también me toco cambiar fusibles que se cortaron,valla uno a saber porque?porque despues no tenia nada mas roto o fallando  
y también magnetrones en cortos,pinchados,etc etc ,uno o dos con el panel de control ,lleno pero llenos de cucarachas puaj puaj
saludos Luis de su majestad el rey julien ¡


----------



## arpa1991 (Jun 10, 2012)

si quema el fusible solo al prenderlo, son tus microswith de la puerta, pero si lo quema al programar y dar inicio es tu capacitor en corto...recuerda que lleban un fusible de 20 A...saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2012)

arpa1991 exacto ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2012)

Empecemos porque todos sabemos que un fusible no hace la diferencia cambiarlo no lo va a reparar el sefuse (en portugués) es un componente que solo evitara que se te prenda fuego el equipo o la casa nunca protege al equipo sino es de una eminente destrucción total nada más.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> también me toco cambiar fusibles que se cortaron,valla uno a saber porque?porque despues no tenia nada mas roto o fallando



Ese fusible que esta en la etapa de alta que tanto mencionan acá. (del transformador al magnetrón)

Se quema porque meten algo de metal en el equipo o la comida tiene mucho liquido y trabaja forzado y antes de que el TR se incinere salta ese hermoso sefuse que tanta plata nos deja  ahora el que esta en la entrada es de 20A400V ese no ayuda solo te digo el primer paso desconecta una de las borneras del transformador y si no se quema (el fusible) el problema esta de ahí para adelante, pero si el fusible vuela estas salvado porque el problema esta en alguno de los 2 motores porta lámpara no es mucha magia estos equipos *si cuando el panel se descontrolan* nada que se compran nuevos y ni se piensa

Ahora un triac que se quema no es síndrome de que este en corto el equipo porque siempre esta en serie y lo que hará es que arranque de una nunca un triac fue a masa directo rarete 

Un saludo suerte mas que éxitos


----------



## zafnat panea (Jul 3, 2012)

la potencia consumida es de 1300watts pero tambien dice potencia 800 watts (datos del horno) cual de las dos uso para calcular el amperaje de mi fusible


----------



## HILARIO (Jul 3, 2012)

zafnat panea dijo:


> la potencia consumida es de 1300watts pero tambien dice potencia 800 watts (datos del horno) cual de las dos uso para calcular el amperaje de mi fusible




usa el maximo 1300 watts. Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Para ir descartando problemas, por que no levantas los cables del magnetron, entre la carcasa y cualquiera de los dos terminales no debe tener continuidad y entre los dos terminales 1 o 2 ohms (casi en corto), si hasta ahi  vas bien medi el diodo en lo posible con un tester analogico, si hasta ahiii vas bien, levanta el primario del trafo lo probas encendiendolo, si venimos bien contectas de nuevo el primario y levanta el secundario y volves a probar, si no salta el fusible, levantas los cables del magnetron Y CON MUCHISIMO CUIDADO LO PROBAS sin el magnetron (con el diodo y el capacitor conectados eh) 
Ni se te ocurra medir la tension del secundario del trafo, ni nada de eso, asi descartas si es el magnetron, el diodo o el capacitor o inclusive el trafo, y de ahi partir para no andar tirando manotasos a lo ciego.
Saludos


----------



## juan2011miguel (Sep 11, 2012)

Como dice Hilario utiliza el valor máximo. Los 800w serán del microondas y los 1300w de la parrilla del Grill.
Si el Horno solo te permite usar uno de ellos a la vez serán 1300w, pero si te permite un uso conjunto será la suma de ambos (800+1300=2100w).
Suerte.


----------



## zafnat panea (Oct 16, 2012)

miren use el de 1300 q*UE* dividido entre 220 y dandole el 25% de tolerancia me sale un fusible de 10A..lo pongo lo prendo y el horno enciende...luego programo y vuela..ya le cambie el condensador por uno operativo y los diodos..y aun asi vuela el horno no tiene ni medio año funcionando....verifique los switch y estan en buena posicion...lo unico q*UE* me *QUE*eda es el magnetron y el trafo como puedo saber si estos estan en buen estado...gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Fijate que esté entera la punta del magnetrón.


----------



## zafnat panea (Oct 16, 2012)

si esta completa y no tiene desgaste


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 16, 2012)

proba poniendolo en directo con un puente de cable donde va el fusible y tomale el consumo con una pinza amperometrica y mira cuanto marca la placa de cuanto deberia consumir y hace las comparaciones.
Saludos!


----------



## juan2011miguel (Oct 21, 2012)

Si la corriente de funcionamiento es normal, prueba a ponerle un "fusible lento" (suelen tener arenilla dentro del cristal para retardar el calentamiento del hilo, y por lo tanto su fundición no será rápida). Los microondas suelen tener una corriente alta en el arranque (instantáneamente puede llegar al triple). Ponerle un fusible normal de más amperaje o dejarle puesto un puente anularía el fusible ante cualquier avería (muy peligroso ante las corrientes y tensiones que maneja).
El mio indica 1 Kw de microondas y medido el consumo con un watimetro digital llega casi a los 1500 w.
Se ve que pierde 500 w  en calor y da 1000 w de microondas. Estas indicaciones de la plaquita o etiqueta puesta en el aparato valen como referencias a la hora de elaborar una receta, saber el tiempo que hay que ponerla (según el microondas). Tenlo también en cuenta (el consumo real será superior al que indica).
Animo.


----------

